# Am I understanding correctly? (d3200 vs d3300)



## mamaof4boys (Jun 28, 2014)

Do I understand that most people would recommend the d3200 because the differences between the two are negligible for the difference in cost?  I'm looking online and seeing that I can get the d3200 plus two lenses for a little less (576.95) than the d3300 and the kit lens (596.95), if I'm reading it correctly.

I'm new to photography, casual shooter, just looking to mostly take pictures of my kids and family. I don't think I can quite go for the 5x00 series at this point in my family's budget.

TIA!


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 28, 2014)

I mentioned the refurbished d3200 in your other thread.. I never buy new cameras.. you could actually get a d5200 with a kit lens refurbished for 449 right now.. Google slickdeals and then search for Nikon..  Make sure you buy from an authorized nikon seller..


----------



## mamaof4boys (Jun 28, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> I mentioned the refurbished d3200 in your other thread.. I never buy new cameras.. you could actually get a d5200 with a kit lens refurbished for 449 right now.. Google slickdeals and then search for Nikon..  Make sure you buy from an authorized nikon seller..


Thank you! I hadn't seen your other response. Do refurbs come with warranties?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 28, 2014)

mamaof4boys said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > I mentioned the refurbished d3200 in your other thread.. I never buy new cameras.. you could actually get a d5200 with a kit lens refurbished for 449 right now.. Google slickdeals and then search for Nikon..  Make sure you buy from an authorized nikon seller..
> ...


A Nikon factory refurb unit should indeed come with a warranty.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes.  They come with a 90 day Nikon factory warranty.. unless you buy from Cameta.com then you get a 1 year warranty..  I only buy refurb cameras because I'm cheap, lol..  Also you basically are getting a brand new camera.. most I have purchased had between 1 and 108 shutter clicks, although occasionally I have seen reports of a few thousand clicks..


----------



## KmH (Jun 28, 2014)

Cameta adds their own warranty to the 90 day Nikon warranty.
For the 1st 90 days you send the camera/lens to Nikon.
For the next 275 days you send the camera/lens to Cameta. Cameta sends the camera/lens to Nikon and pays Nikon for any repairs Nikon's regular warranty would normally cover.


----------



## mamaof4boys (Jun 28, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Yes. They come with a 90 day Nikon factory warranty.. unless you buy from Cameta.com then you get a 1 year warranty.. I only buy refurb cameras because I'm cheap, lol.. Also you basically are getting a brand new camera.. *most I have purchased had between 1 and 108 shutter clicks, although occasionally I have seen reports of a few thousand clicks.*.



Not to be stupid, but is this something I would know in advance of purchase, or is this something I would find out upon receiving the camera?


----------



## mamaof4boys (Jun 28, 2014)

KmH said:


> Cameta adds their own warranty to the 90 day Nikon warranty.
> For the 1st 90 days you send the camera/lens to Nikon.
> For the next 275 days you send the camera/lens to Cameta. Cameta sends the camera/lens to Nikon and pays Nikon for any repairs Nikon's regular warranty would normally cover.


Thank you!  That makes complete sense!!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 28, 2014)

given the choice I'd rather a D3300


----------



## mamaof4boys (Jun 28, 2014)

Braineack said:


> given the choice I'd rather a D3300



Any particular feature justify the difference in price?


----------



## hamlet (Jun 28, 2014)

The video capability i would mainly say. It is simply a superior camera to the d3200.


----------



## hamlet (Jun 29, 2014)

Skip to 2:45


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2014)

mamaof4boys said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. They come with a 90 day Nikon factory warranty.. unless you buy from Cameta.com then you get a 1 year warranty.. I only buy refurb cameras because I'm cheap, lol.. Also you basically are getting a brand new camera.. *most I have purchased had between 1 and 108 shutter clicks, although occasionally I have seen reports of a few thousand clicks.*.
> ...


You would not know until you receive the camera.

But, it's really a non-issue with refurbished gear. Even a couple of thousand shutter releases are negligible relative to the average shutter release life expectancy of the shutter.


----------



## ibrahimbeno (Jun 29, 2014)

hello mamaof4boys, god bless your kids, i will try help you, because i walk trough this before, so you should know that Nikons improved with each new generation, this mean D3300 better then D3200 and D3200 better then D3100.

 but this is not enough to said that Nikon D3300 is better then D3200, so you need answer few question like :

1-what is your experience level? did you use DSLR camera before !
2-why you want this DSLR camera? ( want become a pro photographer in future ? or just home use !!)


so if you are a beginner in DSLR world and you look for Digital slr camera who provide great image quality, Nikon D3200 is the best and i'm sure it will make you happy because it's simple and have guide mode offers beginners help and instruction and provide better image quality then all Canon under 700$ and even 1000$ it's (24.2 MP with large sensor).
Nikon D3300 is smaller and lighter, with the new VRii 18-55mm lens but it's expansive.


finally The DSLR Cameras are nothing without their lenses, so you should make certain that your budget allows you to have at least one lens, a bag (to protect your camera when you travel or don't use it), and a memory card (giving you enough memory to save your images and videos).


i suggest to go with Nikon D3200 and 2 lens , because it's #1 best seller at Amazon, and don't forget buy it's #1 best seller guide (Nikon D3200 for Dummies by Julie-Adair)


see this article, who can give you valuable info that's will allow you to make the right purchase decision is Nikon D3200 best DSLR camera for beginners ?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 29, 2014)

Braineack said:


> given the choice I'd rather a D3300



I would strongly suggest that you check out the Thom Hogan D3300 review. Really. The D3300 has some valuable improvements. TO ME, the speed increase and the new Digic 4 processor is the biggest advantage: the sped-up firing rate is the thing I think you'd like most about the D3300. And the new processor. AND, I think it's worth saying, the slightly bigger, higher-magnification viewfinder in the D3300, which is the highest magnification finder Nikon has ever put into a 3000-series body.


----------



## hamlet (Jun 29, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > given the choice I'd rather a D3300
> ...



The small viewfinder on my d3200 drives me crazy sometimes. It is unusable for me personally, i have to do a test shot then check my lcd to see where my dof is.


----------



## mamaof4boys (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your responses! I will read the review and do a bit more research and pricing, but I'd like to purchase within the next couple of weeks. All of the information is much appreciated!!


----------

